# Panorama BBC1 Secrets about sports products...anyone watch it?



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

What an interesting program this was!!! basically for anyone who didnt catch it:

sports drinks are a waste of time- stick to water!

only drink when ur thirsty! more ppl have died in marathons from over hydration than dehydration 

running shoes.... this one interested me the most.

lots of hype and opinions about the latest running shoes and what they can
do for u.. 
anyway final advice was to where a pair that you are comfortable in and
ideally make it a neutral shoe.
They found that ppl changed their running technique when wearing modern thick soled running shoes and ppl became heel strikers.
They found that if you ran barefoot or in a very very thin soled shoe you ran more naturally- this being better for you. .... Interesting!?!?!

They also found that Protein powder etc is a load of rubbish and that ppl should be ok with just a healthy balanced diet! I was sceptical about this but accept what they have said.. Personally since ive started using Protein powder as only a supplement post workouts only I have recovered faster and had less aches and pains. 


Overall as a very interesting program. Would like to know your thoughts/opinions.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Did not do nothing for me aware all this stuff is just marketing hype but we are all guilty of buying it me included the bit with running with shoe's was nonsense and all these companies call the shotts when they are spending big cash just look at F1 many of these so called wonder drinks machines are in all our local swiming pools local council owned why because they pay to have them in there , was some good bits on it but pretty boring imho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Psychological beliefs are better than anything.

Buy a product thinking it will work and you will convince yourself it is doing exactly that. 

It is a bit like drugs tests. Quite often the person with the placebo tablet is the worst affected.

I wonder how many guys will now give up on all the shakes and drinks etc and save a fortune?


----------



## JA1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

Theres always been that thing of its all phsychological but I must admit I notice a difference when having shakes and creatine. I also believe that having a protein shake post workout makes me ache less.

Obviously if you want a high protein diet you will be better off with food but who realy has the time to make and eat 7/8 meals a day?

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah I watched it. Didn't teach me anything I didn't know. I know about the protein powder not being th best thing but at the same time it is convenient and easy, providing you ensure you get a brand without too many other things in you could do without. I don't tend to buy it at the moment as I am trying to do it all by a good diet, however, when I hit the gym again I will start them up again as I won't want to be cooking more meals.

I know and understand all the points about the running shoes. I did a lot of research not too long ago about running shoes/styles etc as I am a big lad who was trying to get back in to fitness to loose weight. Do lots of sports but recently took up running as its free, get some fresh air take some sites in etc. I was in fear of getting an injury and I just started to feel a few ankle and knew pains before I decided I need to have my running style analysised and get checked out. Strangley after a bit more research and deliberation I bought some, got some advice and the pain and worry has stopped. I understand the benefit of barefoot type shoes for some people but I believe I would have caused longer term injury if I'd kept going in my neutral shoes. I over pronate. Maybe I could have built my foot arch better over time running barefoot but I didn't want to take the risk.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

hhmm thats my problem with running shoes

i started with a comfortable shoe years ago when i didnt know better but i was getting shin splints. After a while i went to see a physio and they showed me my posture and gait was pretty bad and i have orthotics that really do correct me. They slow my left foot down and stop my knees from pointing inwards and I have never had another running injury since wearing my orthotics in a pair of neutral shoes so Im just happy as I am.

I am interested in trying barefoot over short distances and as soon as i feel its bringing back old injuries id stop.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

JA1987 said:


> Theres always been that thing of its all phsychological but I must admit I notice a difference when having shakes and creatine. I also believe that having a protein shake post workout makes me ache less.
> 
> *Obviously if you want a high protein diet you will be better off with food but who realy has the time to make and eat 7/8 meals a day?*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


^ that's always been my 'back-up' for taking protein shakes; it's the convenience of having all the protein and nutrients in a shaker that makes it worthwhile in my opinion. I couldn't imagine sitting in the changing room after a workout trying to EAT through 35 grams of protein in meat/fish form, let alone getting the additional nutrients in 'meal' form too  :thumb:

As for the sports drink phenomenon - I've always understood the debate with these things, and can easily see why they're just a fad. Just read the label - the majority of these crappy drinks contain high caffeine levels. So, no sh't will I get a 'boost' from the drink - however, as soon as it's in the bloodstream, as soon as it is out again...

...completely with the scottish bloke on his approach to pre-workout snacking for energy level increase, instead of using sports drinks. :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

It didn't really say protein powders are rubbish because they concentrated on branch chain amino acids which is a supplement. Yes actual food is better but a shake is far more convenient.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

avit88 said:


> What an interesting program this was!!! basically for anyone who didnt catch it:
> 
> sports drinks are a waste of time- stick to water!
> 
> ...


Nothing has changed, marketing & the need is still there. And the fact people are too lazy - job done instant profit!!!! 

*NEW IMPROVED - MEGA FUEL PLACEEBO 2000 PLUS! (new Improved Recipe….again) :lol:*

IMHO - Eat a balanced diet according your needs, drink plenty of water :thumb:

Enjoy your fitness supplements.................fools!!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I did watch it but unfortunately Panorama is a poorly made biased production, shown on many previous examples so take anything you see on it with a pinch of salt.

Perfect example was the show which was all about bad wifi signals, all about the levels - claiming they were above this 'standard' which actually was just a level decided by a group that had no official accreditation. To prove how 'bad' it was look at this meter - it shows 100 and it should only show 25.... What they did not say was the meter made by a company which was funded by those 'claiming' the standard again with no external calibration.

But those who did not look into it would come away thinking ooow thats really bad. When in fact it was nothing of the sort.

The general topic does not surprise me.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Protein powders, the ones that are just protein and not a concoction for the marketing boys to sell you are just as suitable a nutritional choice as 'normal' food. Your body will know what to do with it, just like it does with chicken etc.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I always got the idea that these protien shakes are pointless, and that when come off them you dont benefit from future work out/s because your body expects the protien intake. I always stayed off them as all the rubbish thats in them is not good in my opinion. But then i dont take any form of medication at all as all the crap that can cause long term problems.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

decent enough show, but as with all these shows they pick one expert who thinks one way and not another who thinks another way, did like the guy on the bike who shared his top diet.... a jam sandwhich


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Supplements are by the name just that supplements and are there to 'supplement' your diet not for you to rely on them. Food first then supplement if it's needed.


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> I did watch it but unfortunately Panorama is a poorly made biased production, shown on many previous examples so take anything you see on it with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Perfect example was the show which was all about bad wifi signals, all about the levels - claiming they were above this 'standard' which actually was just a level decided by a group that had no official accreditation. To prove how 'bad' it was look at this meter - it shows 100 and it should only show 25.... What they did not say was the meter made by a company which was funded by those 'claiming' the standard again with no external calibration.
> 
> ...


Agree with this - Panorama is a pretty poorly researched and sensationalist show these days. Yet another sign of the BBC's declining standards.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> I did watch it but unfortunately Panorama is a poorly made biased production, shown on many previous examples so take anything you see on it with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Perfect example was the show which was all about bad wifi signals, all about the levels - claiming they were above this 'standard' which actually was just a level decided by a group that had no official accreditation. To prove how 'bad' it was look at this meter - it shows 100 and it should only show 25.... What they did not say was the meter made by a company which was funded by those 'claiming' the standard again with no external calibration.
> 
> ...


Yep. Even ignoring the fact that the show was biased it also contradicted itself on many occasions and ironically made claims without supporting evidence.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I always got the idea that these protien shakes are pointless, and that when come off them you dont benefit from future work out/s because your body expects the protien intake. I always stayed off them as all the rubbish thats in them is not good in my opinion. But then i dont take any form of medication at all as all the crap that can cause long term problems.


I think your understanding of what they are is a bit off. Basically, of the three macro-nutrients - carbohydrates, fat and protein, the macronutrient that helps maintain and build lean tissue (eg muscle) is protein. A protein shake, that contains only protein (for arguments sake) is simply another way of getting protein in. Aternatively, you can eat lots of chicken but this is hard work and more expensive.

Your body does not adapt to protein shakes at all, it sees it as just another lump or protein, as it would with meat etc. Your body will only react to overall macronutrient intake rather than how they are made up.

I look at protein shakes as just another food source, they are not really a supplement IMO, creatine, beta-alanine, omega 3, L-Tyrosine to name a few I would consider a supplement in the usual understanding of the term.

Hope that helps.

Matt


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

horico said:


> I think your understanding of what they are is a bit off. Basically, of the three macro-nutrients - carbohydrates, fat and protein, the macronutrient that helps maintain and build lean tissue (eg muscle) is protein. A protein shake, that contains only protein (for arguments sake) is simply another way of getting protein in. Aternatively, you can eat lots of chicken but this is hard work and more expensive.
> 
> Your body does not adapt to protein shakes at all, it sees it as just another lump or protein, as it would with meat etc. Your body will only react to overall macronutrient intake rather than how they are made up.
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks for that now i understand how it all works etc i just feel at the same time all the ****e that is in these shakes and not to forget sugars and e numbers. I always used to find scrambled eggs with no milk and two slices of brown bread or toast was a quick and easy meal and easy to eat after a work out as i found i never had it in me to eat at all after a session. Ive tried the protein shakes a couple of times etc and just found them too much for me. I should add it also depends what you want to gain. At the time all i was interested in was to lose weight, and build a little muscle (not look like iam carrying to pigs to the market lol). I did this with the routine and food intake i had.
I don't know everything ingreedient thats in these shakes but what i do know is there is allot of sugars (most of them un natural and sweetners), metals, and other e numbers etc and i always thought that kind of defeted the object of going to the gym Id much rather not put that ****e in my body it doesn't matter how expensive it is there are always chemicals involved. Also although you might have gains in the short term its the long term effects of these chemicals that cause harm.

just to add this is just my opinion, i am no expert and for all i know i could be wrong, all i know is i'am against eating or drinking anything willingly knowing that there is some e number in it.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't know what protein shakes you were looking at but all of the ones I have seen are just whey protein extracted from egg/milk/cheese with no added sugars etc.

A close alternative to whey protein shakes is to drink milk. But milk is 20% whey/80% casein. Whey protein just breaks down and works quicker which is why people use it as a pre/post lift drink. Also works out cheaper than buying chicken/eggs and lasts a lot longer in bulk which further reduces cost and extremely quick to prepare and take.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> Don't know what protein shakes you were looking at but all of the ones I have seen are just whey protein extracted from egg/milk/cheese with no added sugars etc.
> 
> A close alternative to whey protein shakes is to drink milk. But milk is 20% whey/80% casein. Whey protein just breaks down and works quicker which is why people use it as a pre/post lift drink. Also works out cheaper than buying chicken/eggs and lasts a lot longer in bulk which further reduces cost and extremely quick to prepare and take.


lol dont be so naive bud...your telling me there is an all singing all dancing protien shake out there with no harmfull ****e in it what so ever!? I think you will find most have tons of rubbish in them.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> lol dont be so naive bud...your telling me there is an all singing all dancing protien shake out there with no harmfull ****e in it what so ever!? I think you will find most have tons of rubbish in them.


You said this is your opinion so why is jamest being naive? Because he doesnt agree with you? I have a tub of protein in the kitchen and on checking the ingredients, there is nothing in there to alarm anyone.

Your point of view is based on what appears to be a lack of understanding. Please correct me if I'm wrong but it appears your default position is to rubbish whey protein which if you looked into it, you may adjust your point of view.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

horico said:


> You said this is your opinion so why is jamest being naive? Because he doesnt agree with you? I have a tub of protein in the kitchen and on checking the ingredients, there is nothing in there to alarm anyone.
> 
> Your point of view is based on what appears to be a lack of understanding. Please correct me if I'm wrong but it appears your default position is to rubbish whey protein which if you looked into it, you may adjust your point of view.


maybe my post was a bit strong lol It is warm today  when i first started the gym some time ago, my gym instructer warned me of protien shakes and the harms the can cause. and yes after some research there are products out there which have chemicals etc in them that can harm you long term. maybe things have changed now.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> maybe my post was a bit strong lol It is warm today  when i first started the gym some time ago, my gym instructer warned me of protien shakes and the harms the can cause. and yes after some research there are products out there which have chemicals etc in them that can harm you long term. maybe things have changed now.


In that case, I don't rate your gym instructor very highly!

The video below is a good one and will give you some good info on the topic and let you decide yourself. Yes, you may need to look up a few terms and names of amino acids etc but as a general guide, it not bad.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

interesting but first of all, he is so one sided he is blind to the point where he doesnt want to research the whole food nutrition as he doesnt see the point?????? how does he know whole foods arnt as good or in fact the same? if he hasnt researched it???? i just dont get that. That to me there and then tells me "promotion". what he is saying could be true but like anything if it sounds to good to be true it probably is and with anything in powder form promoting the big I AM there is a risk.

All iam saying is there are downsides to this stuff, and a bit of research of your own will bring you to some pretty serious investigations. To much protein in one hit for example can cause long term liver and kidney damage as the body can't take to much protien in one lump so the liver and kidney doesn the rest. There is no smoke without fire and i just think from what this young chap on the vid is saying is a bit blinded by the "pros" of the product he just happens to be promoting.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry, but I was hoping you would use the video as a starting point. The young LSD in question is not one sided and I have viewed nearly all his videos. He's actually more knowledgeable on nutrition than you give credit for. He is not 'promoting' anything, this is the furthest from his goal. 

I'm not promoting anything either, I'm just saying they are not harmful and are a good source of protein for anyone. As for protein absorption, I am guessing you have done an Internet search and taken the first thing that came up or been told an old 'broscience' factoid on it. Or maybe you found something that supports your view to make it feel like your fears are credible. I don't know.

Unless you can demonstrate a deeper understanding of nutrition, I would say your point of view is restricted.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

horico said:


> Sorry, but I was hoping you would use the video as a starting point. The young LSD in question is not one sided and I have viewed nearly all his videos. He's actually more knowledgeable on nutrition than you give credit for. He is not 'promoting' anything, this is the furthest from his goal.
> 
> This is my last reply on the topic, I'm not promoting anything either, I'm just saying they are not harmful and are a good source of protein for anyone.


lets agree to dissagree. lol:wave:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> lets agree to dissagree. lol:wave:


OK lol, you got in before my edit! I thought I was being grumpy too!

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

horico said:


> A protein shake, that contains only protein (for arguments sake) is simply another way of getting protein in. Aternatively, you can eat lots of chicken but this is hard work and more expensive.
> 
> Matt


I disagree on this. I buy 15kg of chicken breast for £35 - much better value than a tub of protein shake! Better quality too!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

So all these professional coaches and sports therapists, trainers ect know nothing and the fact that top sports people take them must be just a marketing ploy?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> I disagree on this. I buy 15kg of chicken breast for £35 - much better value than a tub of protein shake! Better quality too!


I know a guy who "grows" chicken for retail and I can tell you there is less crap in my chosen tub of protein than there is in his chicken


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> So all these professional coaches and sports therapists, trainers ect know nothing and the fact that top sports people take them must be just a marketing ploy?


thats what they want you to think  lol


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> thats what they want you to think  lol


With just about every 'supplement' on the market, I would agree, however, a pure protein powder with a high protein content per serving (ie high quality) does not need marketing. It is what it is, and that remains a good choice.

Pre-workout formulas however - most are pretty worthless and a waste of money!!


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> I disagree on this. I buy 15kg of chicken breast for £35 - much better value than a tub of protein shake! Better quality too!


I buy 90+ whey and it only costs around £40 every 2-3 months. I wouldnt like to eat chicken that lasts 2-3 months, so will cost a lot more


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

whats people's opinions of barefoot or nearly barefoot running??


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

avit88 said:


> whats people's opinions of barefoot or nearly barefoot running??


Same as running in running shoes if you have the right technique. You are less likely to heel-strike which a lot of people do when running in running shoes.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

jamest said:


> Same as running in running shoes if you have the right technique. You are less likely to heel-strike which a lot of people do when running in running shoes.


yes i have found i dont heel strike if in barefoot and it feels smoother and quicker for me and i have to use less effort. Im just worried i will get injuries from not wearing proper running shoes..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

avit88 said:


> whats people's opinions of barefoot or nearly barefoot running??


I can only seem to run these days with Vibram 5 fingers on...trying to run in 'normal' trainers gives me massive pains up my legs

:thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I can only seem to run these days with Vibram 5 fingers on...trying to run in 'normal' trainers gives me massive pains up my legs
> 
> :thumb:


hhhmmm i do feel restricted in running shoes. I heel strike in them. Surely it must be unnatural to pound into the ground on ur heel and then slap ur foot to move forward.

Im sure when running shoes werent invented we all ran around barefoot??! Am I right?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RedUntilDead said:


> So all these professional coaches and sports therapists, trainers ect know nothing and the fact that *top sports people take them must be just a marketing ploy?*


Exactly.

Top sports people are sponsored by them, they'll hold their bottles, wear the t-shirts and perhaps even put their names under a PR written quote about how fantastic it is. It doesn't necessarily mean they take them.

Most will take whatever supplements the clubs nutritionist or their personal coaches provide them with and, for the most part, it'll not be what they get paid to say they use.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

avit88 said:


> hhhmmm i do feel restricted in running shoes. I heel strike in them. Surely it must be unnatural to pound into the ground on ur heel and then slap ur foot to move forward.
> 
> Im sure when running shoes werent invented we all ran around barefoot??! Am I right?


Some people ran barefoot others wore basic plimsolls (i.e. flat bottomed shoes, no cushioning on the heel). Roger Bannister ran the first sub 4-minute mile in these:










Many African runners used to run barefoot probably because they couldn't afford "proper" running shoes unless they had sponsorship.

If you are running with a good bounce on your midfoot (i.e. you aren't heel striking) then barefoot/minimal shoes shouldn't cause you any injuries although if you aren't used to running properly you may pull a calf muscle (as it isn't used to being stretched properly when wearing normal running shoes).


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

cool thanks, well im very flexible as ive been doing karate for 14years and most of sparring is spent bouncing on the balls of ur feet.

Im going to keep running on the midfoot with thin soled shoes and see how i get on, build it up real slow. 

thanks for ur input


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

One of the running magazines had a big article on it a couple of months back. They started off running barefoot on grass in the local park then moved on to short (think it was something like 1/4 mile) jogs as part of their usual running regime for a while to ease it in.


----------

